# Serrasalmus manueli



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

I recently bought a 4-5" Serrasalmus manueli and i was wonder what the AVERAGE size in captivity is, i read in the profiles 20" but im not sure if that meant captive or wild fish. Also what is there growth rate like, since ive read serras grow slowly id kind of like to know what to expect, i know when i had my rhom he grew really slowly. So please help me out a little and if you need to know anything more about my setup etc lemme know and ill answer asap


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

It's possible to grow to about 20-22 inches in the wild. That is probably rare in itself. In the home aquarium it's been reported to about 12-14 inches. You may get lucky and he'll get huge or he may grow shorter than 12 inches.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think if you manage to grow him to 8-10", you can be extremely proud of yourself (I know I would be!) The average Manny here on PFury measures about 4-6", specimen of 8" and more are very rare.

I have my Manny since July 2003, and in that period he has grown a little less than 2" - they're very slow growers, even at smaller sizes. He got a lot thicker and heavier built in that period though.

As far as set-up: I'd keep him in a tank with a large open area for swimming, but also a good amount of hiding places. Manny's are very active and fast swimmers, and need a good amount of swimming space.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> A number of pictures of very large wild-caught Manueli are circulating on the web, but the largest ones in captivity are not even close to their maximum size (I think the largest one around is in the 12-14" range).
> 
> This one's one of the largest I've seen so far, approx. 20"/50cm. in size:
> 
> ...


I stole those numbers from a post you hade made a while back. I realize now that you are stating someone very lucky growing to 12-14 inches.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well shawn lets hope ours grow nice and big! im getting a powerhead for mine soon so that will help him grow im hoping...... but if not i dont mind because they seem to lose their green colouring when they get big so i wouldnt mind him staying small either is good for me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kevinhaeb said:


> I realize now that you are stating someone very lucky growing to 12-14 inches.
> [snapback]887505[/snapback]​


It's basically the same as with Rhoms: how many examples of people having grown their Rhom from juvenile or sub-adult to full-grown adult fish do you know?
And how many truely monster-sized Rhoms and Manny's (say 14" and more) are around? And note that none of those fish in hobbyist possession are close to their full growth potential.

I think that any pics of full-grown Manny's, Rhoms and even Piraya will be of captured fish, and not of fish in home aquariums...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fink saw that same fish (20 incher) hanging in Axelrod's office. Its real. Fink himself keeps one in a trunk in his lab that is close to 24 inches.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok i wasnt saying that they dont get massive, i was asking the _*AVERAGE*_ size in captivity is, not in the wild or huge show tanks at zoos or what ever so ima take it any where from 8-14" is about as good as you can hope for


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I have my Manny since July 2003, and in that period he has grown a little less than 2" - they're very slow growers, even at smaller sizes. He got a lot thicker and heavier built in that period though.
> 
> [snapback]887497[/snapback]​


I told you to get him out of that goldfish bowl Jonas! What do you expect?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I have my Manny since July 2003, and in that period he has grown a little less than 2" - they're very slow growers, even at smaller sizes. He got a lot thicker and heavier built in that period though.
> ...


So if I hadn't kept him with 5 goldfish in a bowl for the first 10 months, he would be bigger now?


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Too much ironi for me fellas


----------

